# Required Fencing



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I was looking at the possibility of adopting a rescue perhaps and noticed that one of the rescue organizations requires 6 foot fencing. Is that typical? The reason I ask is I have almost an acre of yard with normal chain link fence that has always worked fine for my house dogs since they are not alone in the yard.. it's mainly to stop impulsive dashes due to sight of a squirrel or stray cat. I shudder to think what the cost would be to re-fence with 6 foot fencing.

In cases like mine, do rescues you know accept a 'kennel' area that is 6 foot fencing (with roof) as an alternative? Mainly would be used for .. hmm .. I dunno .. dog is outside goofing off and I need to run into the house to catch the phone (or some such). Also, could see using it because otherwise the dog would have to be crated a good part of the day since I work; however, I'm extremely uneasy about leaving a dog kenneled outside. 

Would love to hear your views or the requirements of any rescues you work for or have in the past.


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

I have found fencing to be a typical request, but I've found that a lot are willing to work with you when it comes down to it, i.e. as long as you have a good, sturdy fence, they are willing to accept that as long as the pups aren't being left outside unattended. It just depends on the rescue and you'd have to speak with them to make sure.

I hope this helps


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

I never understood why GSD Rescues always ask that question along with several other questionable questions. For a couple of the rescues I contacted I thought I was being interrogated by a police detective.

I understand them wanting to be careful to whom they allow adoptions, but I'm not adopting a child for Christ sake, and this ain't my first visit to the GSD rodeo.

I slightly turned the tables on the last rescue I contacted when they started in on me and I started interviewing _them_.


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

I had a rescue refuse me because I had an un-altered male and I was looking at an already spayed female. They also didn't like me because I don't have a "real" GSD, but that's a story for another time.

I get a lot of the questions: it's their only chance to make sure the dog is going to a good home, but I think the interview has the potential to turn off well qualified "parents", especially when the list of "requirements" is longer than a lease contract. I like one of the rescues here that have a few simple weed-out requirements, but they do a TON of home visits. I like that atmosphere much better, IMO.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I've found that to be pretty typical. Our issue when we were looking into rescues was we were automatically denied because we're a military family despite having had our own dogs with no problems. I understand their reasoning but should be a case by case basis. Its possible the rescue may be willing to work with you on the fencing.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

I know of a few rescues in my 'rescue circle' who do interrogate adopters like they are a convicted felon. Their motto is 'guilty until proven innocent.' I've heard some of them say this. One of the rescues in our area has a *12 page* (you read right) application. I've heard how they talk to a lot of people and can see why they have turned off many.

Whenever someone comes to adopt from me,I talk to them like they are a person and make it very casual. Nobody is 'guilty' with me unless I find something on them. I don't automatically deny those who are in an apartment or without a fence.I do my best to make sure that my dogs are going to good homes,and have denied plenty of people who don't want to provide references or have a home visit because of 'privacy issues',etc. I have twice adopted out to families who didnt have their male GSD altered, and I still see them from time to time.

It's important for rescues to make sure the animals are going to a good home,but adopters shouldn't be made to feel as if you are on trial either.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Galathiel said:


> I was looking at the possibility of adopting a rescue perhaps and noticed that one of the rescue organizations requires 6 foot fencing. Is that typical? The reason I ask is I have almost an acre of yard with normal chain link fence that has always worked fine for my house dogs since they are not alone in the yard.. it's mainly to stop impulsive dashes due to sight of a squirrel or stray cat. I shudder to think what the cost would be to re-fence with 6 foot fencing.
> 
> In cases like mine, do rescues you know accept a 'kennel' area that is 6 foot fencing (with roof) as an alternative? Mainly would be used for .. hmm .. I dunno .. dog is outside goofing off and I need to run into the house to catch the phone (or some such). Also, could see using it because otherwise the dog would have to be crated a good part of the day since I work; however, I'm extremely uneasy about leaving a dog kenneled outside.
> 
> Would love to hear your views or the requirements of any rescues you work for or have in the past.


How high is your chain link? That would probably be an important factor. Rescues develop their policies over time, due to experiences they have with adopters. Some start out adopting to homes with children under 5, as an example, then have enough negative experiences to end the practice. So it is likely that this rescue has a reason for the current requirement but could still be willing to work with you. 

Contacting them and letting them know what you do have could help. Some will not budge, and that is their prerogative. 

In the rescues I have volunteered with, it is up to the foster family, and depends on the dog. Because we do so much talking with potential adopters, we get an idea of how the fence is to be used (park the dog out back, see ya later or safe monitored containment for potties and play) or in the case of no fence, what will they do when windchill today is 0 and dog has diarrhea.  

I wish you good luck! There may even be some members on here who volunteer for the rescues you are looking at. Many rescue volunteers were applicants first, so understand the process from both sides, have gone through everything you are going through.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Our fence is not that high .. just a normal chain link fence. At least one side probably belongs to my neighbor (she has her yard completely enclosed in chain link as well). I plan to use the yard for just potty and play time and obedience work, but I wouldn't leave a GSD unsupervised in a fence like that. Like I said, IF I were going to let him stay out for a bit, I would more than likely have to put in a escape proof kennel (i.e., covered and dig proof floor).


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Shaolin said:


> I had a rescue refuse me because I had an un-altered male and I was looking at an already spayed female. They also didn't like me because I don't have a "real" GSD, but that's a story for another time.


Same happened to me. As if they think your intact male will sire puppies with their spayed female. They missed out on a good home and I went to a breeder and got WD.
This rescue was hard core and over the top.


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

wolfy dog said:


> Same happened to me. As if they think your intact male will sire puppies with their spayed female. They missed out on a good home and I went to a breeder and got WD.
> This rescue was hard core and over the top.


Yeah. The head of the rescue told me that Finn would be aggressive and wild because he was un-altered and that he would constantly try to hump her. Mind you, we had a spayed girl in the house already and we had no problems with random humping. He brought the dog to the house a few times and they all played beautifully together. 

I chalked it up to experience and moved on. I'm associated with a rescue now that would kill for me to take one of their pups, so if they get a girl in that I like, she'll have a forever home.


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

Talk to the people at the rescue, you will likely find that once they get to know you they will adopt a dog to you. 

As someone who has fostered for rescues - and thus had the final word as to where to dog goes - I value getting to know the person. 

To me, it has nothing to do with fence height, etc... but everything to do with their mindset about pets, how they have provided for past pets, if there are potential problems with existing pets. 

I used to think that everyone would automatically commit to a dog they adopted. My experience has taught me that was a very naive assumption. I try not to let that contaminate my view of future applicants. So far, it hasn't. But, I have learned that the predictors of a successful adoption have nothing to do with whether there is a yard, fence, etc... it has to do with the mindset people have about dogs. That is why, for me, the most important thing is getting to know the person for who he/she is.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

LifeofRiley said:


> Talk to the people at the rescue, you will likely find that once they get to know you they will adopt a dog to you.


After filling out and sending the application for this female I got an email that it was denied and when I wrote back politely I got back that there were no exceptions. Reasoning was impossible. They didn't even care that I was a trainer with good references.
I will stick with pups from WDs breeder in the future, no exceptions


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

wolfy dog said:


> After filling out and sending the application for this female I got an email that it was denied and when I wrote back politely I got back that there were no exceptions. Reasoning was impossible. They didn't even care that I was a trainer with good references.
> I will stick with pups from WDs breeder in the future, no exceptions


Same here. After I was told that my dog was guarenteed to 'maim and maul' the dog I was trying to adopt because he was unaltered and all white shepherds were 'brain damaged and untrainable', I politely said thank you and decided to deal in breeders. If a dog that matches what I want wanders through the rescue, she's all mine, but I won't be seeking any out for a pup.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Yeah some of the "trials" we'd been through with rescues when we were seriously looking to add another furbaby to the family... I gave up. We have cats and dogs. The dogs are primarily inside dogs and have no problems with it. We can play in the house and be goofy and we still go outside and train and walk/jog and they get time to be silly outside. Though despite having vet records for all our animals and they're well taken care of and have clearly been with us since they were babies, we were still denied because we're a military family. Its frustrating when they wont budge for those who are clearly able and dont follow the typical "we're moving to a new station, dumb the animals. We'll just get more at the next station". I'm sticking with breeders.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

they're looking out for the dogs safety. dogs aren't children
but you have to take care of them in a lot of ways the
same way you would take care of children.



MichaelE said:


> I never understood why GSD Rescues always ask that question along with several other questionable questions. For a couple of the rescues I contacted I thought I was being interrogated by a police detective.
> 
> I understand them wanting to be careful to whom they allow adoptions, but I'm not adopting a child for Christ sake, and this ain't my first visit to the GSD rodeo.
> 
> I slightly turned the tables on the last rescue I contacted when they started in on me and I started interviewing _them_.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

speak with your Rescue about what's exceptable.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Assuming that no one can take such good care as the resucue itself, smells like a (light?) case of hoarding.


----------



## Marnie (Oct 11, 2011)

wolfy dog said:


> Assuming that no one can take such good care as the resucue itself...


I think it all boils down to supply and demand. If a breed rescue is in an area where there are a lot of families wanting that breed, the rescue can get away with making a lot of demands. Good for the dogs, I guess because the approved homes should be absolutely perfect. 

GSD's are a popular breed so there are a lot of them in breed rescue. Try to pry a collie or sheltie or less popular breed away from a breed rescue. 

Organizations that rescue all dogs, not just purebreds, are far less stringent in their demands. 

I think the fence thing is a little overrated. Look how many hundreds of thousands of dogs live in big cities where you couldn't find a fence to save your life. The dogs do well enough in apartments getting walked on leash and going to dog parks. Fences are great for preventing a dash across a street after the neighbors cat but owners use the fence as a long term babysitter. A dog left outside, unsupervised can get over, under, around almost any fence.


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

Marnie said:


> ...I think the fence thing is a little overrated. Look how many hundreds of thousands of dogs live in big cities where you couldn't find a fence to save your life. The dogs do well enough in apartments getting walked on leash and going to dog parks. Fences are great for preventing a dash across a street after the neighbors cat but owners use the fence as a long term babysitter. A dog left outside, unsupervised can get over, under, around almost any fence.


This!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Some rescues require fencing and others do not. They all differ. I would still contact the rescue that has the 6' requirement. They might take a look at your set up and think it's fine. Personally, 6' is a bit crazy. I can see 5', which is common height.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I understand that rescues have rules for a reason based on experiences they have probably had in the past. I do think they need to look at individuals, however, and not have blanket 'no exception ever' policy. I can only assume that this particular rescue also doesn't allow for apartment dweller adoption, since they wouldn't have a fence at all!  It does get a little off-putting. They have several dogs and have a local kill shelter that seems to have a large intake of dogs every day (of all shapes and sizes). Being too prohibitively selective means that there is less room to pull some of these poor babies (I decided to look at the shelter directly and teared up at one of the GSDs I saw there .. it looked so terrified).

Another rescue I looked at doesn't adopt to homes with cats or small dogs and, of course, I have one of each! That's a bit sad as many of those rescued dogs probably grew up around both or, if puppies, could be taught how to be respectful.

Sometimes it seems easier to just wait for an older puppy from a breeder, less of a headache and less hoops to jump through.


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

In my area, rescues are really nitpicky. Years ago (before I really got into GSD's) I looked into adopting a dog for agility. I found an awesome BC/basenji mix that I fell in love with - I still remember her name was Pepsi, but was turned down because she "didn't like other dogs," and I already had one. They weren't even willing to give it a try. The dog I had at the time (a newfie) was very easygoing and wouldn't have caused any problems. Other rescues turned me down because my yard was not fenced. They never checked any of my references, either, they just instantly shot me down.

After several disappointments I just gave up and have gone the breeder route ever since. 

I did rescue a cat a few years ago - at least that was painless! But he was a blind elderly guy, so maybe that had something to do with it! LOL


----------



## mebully21 (Nov 18, 2011)

phgsd is right, the rescues in this area are crazy .. they have high demands, and wont make any exceptions- they would rather the dogs languish in a kennel then in a home. i was turned down by numerous rescues when i had my house with a fenced in yard because my fence was 5ft chain link. they didnt care that i never would let a dog outside alone, they didnt budge. betweeen that and the fact that i worked , denied.... i then went to a shelter and adopted a 6/12 year old rotti mix. i have been denied due to not high enough fence, the fact i work for a living, then denied because i had a rott and gsd , then denied because i lived in an apartment with no fenced in yard..(my dogs get walked 4 times a day plus hikes on weekends) none of the rescues checked my 3 vet references nor my 5 personal references, nor the 3 training schools i had taken my other dogs too.. so i decided from now on to do either craigslist, shelter, or breeder route..

rescues either are too lax or too strict, there is no inbetween up here...


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Please don't lump all of the rescues together under a couple of generalizations. VGSR has tried very hard to hit a good "medium" between too strict and too lax. 

We do require references and a home visit, but if we have the right dog and the right owner, we are willing to put dogs in a condo or apartment. We sometimes will have a fencing requirement for a particular dog, but that is generally not the case. 

We process our applications on a case by case basis and really try hard to get the right dog adopted out to the right person or family.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Remo said:


> Please don't lump all of the rescues together under a couple of generalizations. VGSR has tried very hard to hit a good "medium" between too strict and too lax.
> 
> We do require references and a home visit, but if we have the right dog and the right owner, we are willing to put dogs in a condo or apartment. We sometimes will have a fencing requirement for a particular dog, but that is generally not the case.
> 
> We process our applications on a case by case basis and really try hard to get the right dog adopted out to the right person or family.


Exactly this for most rescues I know of, with the ones that have the most issues being on the lax side.

The reason any of this is needed is that someone, at some point in most of these dogs' live, has already failed them. So perhaps the disappointment with the humans should not fall on the people who are investing their time and love on the dog. Or people could go to shelters and try that route. Or people could find a rescue to foster for and do it once before judging. All I know is that the breeders I respect on this site also have requirements for their puppy buyers, and people who do not meet them.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Remo said:


> Please don't lump all of the rescues together under a couple of generalizations. VGSR has tried very hard to hit a good "medium" between too strict and too lax.


THIS!

In our own rescue, I like to see fences (if a homeowner) and yes, we got burnt by adopting dogs to people with toddlers. 
So we like "over 8yrs. of age" on kids, and fenced yards if you own your own house.
Yet tomorrow, we'll be adopting a little dog to a home with a 3-4 yr. old toddler and no fence.

To the OP, do you know if the 6' fence is a strict requirement yet, or have you contacted them? If a good owner was to contact us and say "our fence is 4'" or whatever, I'd still look at the overall picture. 

We had a woman apply a while back with a fenced yard and all but amazingly her kids leave gates open and their last few dogs had been ran over when that happened. Fenced yard or not, they hadn't addressed that issue so we didn't give them a dog :shrug: 

So, basically, as a rescue, we look at the entire picture. If your last few dogs lived to a ripe old age of 15 with no fence, you're more likely to get a dog from us than if you don't have a fence and the last few dogs were run over when a gate was left open, or stolen while you were at work and left the dog out all day.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Exactly this for most rescues I know of, with the ones that have the most issues being on the lax side.
> 
> *The reason any of this is needed is that someone, at some point in most of these dogs' live, has already failed them.* So perhaps the disappointment with the humans should not fall on the people who are investing their time and love on the dog. Or people could go to shelters and try that route. Or people could find a rescue to foster for and do it once before judging. All I know is that* the breeders I respect on this site also have requirements for their puppy buyers, and people who do not meet them.*


:thumbup:

Exactly! And when you rescue a dog from a situation where it lived it's entire life in the backyard, starving to death and can barely walk due to starvation and injuries, you're a little "invested" in that dog and want to make sure it goes to the best home possible.

You wouldn't be happy with a breeder who gave their dogs away to the 1st person to hand them some cash, without some sort of "application" process, so why knock rescues (who know these dogs have seen the worst life has to offer them), for wanting the best placement possible??


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I certainly don't knock them. They have a right to their rules. I just think it can be intimidating to even consider trying to 'change their mind' when I don't fit their perfect adopter mold, and since I'm a rule girl, don't feel like I should TRY to convince them to change just for me! Rules is rules! 

Maybe that just means I don't have enough boldness or determination, since apparently this rule works for them and their rescue. I was just curious as to how common a 6 ft fence was in other rescues as I'm not sure I had seen others even mention a height, just that a yard be fenced (if you had one).


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Galathiel said:


> I certainly don't knock them.


I didn't really mean you


----------



## SueDoNimm (Jul 3, 2012)

I did a home visit for our rescue for a family with an e-fence. Our rescue says they don't adopt to people without a physical fence, but I don't think they would have gotten past the application, vet check, phone interview, and on to the home visit if the rescue refuses to consider them. They were a lovely, extremely outdoorsy, active family with a sweet Newfoundland/St. Bernard mix who was obviously part of their family. They also had GSD experience, had fostered GSDs before, and had a really nice set up with their fence that allows their dog go from house to front or back yard where she can always be with the family. I put all that in my report and I hope they are allowed to adopt. Our rescue seems to be pretty flexible about evaluating on a case by case basis.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

msvette2u said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Exactly! And when you rescue a dog from a situation where it lived it's entire life in the backyard, starving to death and can barely walk due to starvation and injuries, you're a little "invested" in that dog and want to make sure it goes to the best home possible.
> 
> You wouldn't be happy with a breeder who gave their dogs away to the 1st person to hand them some cash, without some sort of "application" process, so why knock rescues (who know these dogs have seen the worst life has to offer them), for wanting the best placement possible??


There's the best placement and there's being so restrictive that a dog can't get placed. I agree; the dog should go to the best home possible, but I feel that some rescues make it impossible to give a dog a good home. I know of several rescues that are great; lots of screening, lots of home visits, lots of support. There are some that I know of that wouldn't give a professional dog trainer with a 6' fence a dog for some arbitrary reason like their yard is two feet too small.

I am not knocking any rescue who's main goal is to rehome dogs to the best home possible, please don't take it that way, but what I am knocking are groups who could get the best home possible, but reject them for some sort of silly reason.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

> what I am knocking are groups who could get the best home possible, but reject them for some sort of silly reason.


What you said is an oxymoron. If they could get the best home possible, they would. Simple as that.
Groups who refuse good placements "for silly reasons" aren't getting the best homes possible, are they?


----------



## Muneraven (Sep 4, 2012)

People who do animal rescue tend to fall into that same category as social workers, police officers, and others who have difficult and sometimes thankless jobs combating some of the worst human behavior imaginable. People who get into such work often are either amazing and fabulous OR they have some serious personal issues that make them really awful to deal with. I mean people don't tend to get into those kinds of jobs "just because." Either they really are exceptional people OR they are really messed up.

Two step-kids with disabilities and five pets who were adopted from rescues. I have dealt with more than my share of both great people and people who should never, ever, EVER be working with any living thing, lol. 

My best advice: When you encounter a bad one, you back away slowly and move on until you find a good one. 

I had to learn the back away slowly part . . .yelling at the bad ones doesn't help, lol.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

I've about a 4 foot fence. Both my dogs can scale it. They require constant supervision when outside. Sometimes I'm tempted to let them out one by one on a long leash. A proper fence for a large dog makes not only the dog safer but your life easier...


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

msvette2u said:


> What you said is an oxymoron. If they could get the best home possible, they would. Simple as that.
> Groups who refuse good placements "for silly reasons" aren't getting the best homes possible, are they?


They can. I'm not talking about fence or no fence, kids or no kids, other pets, ect. I'm taking a 5' fence versus a 6' fence, an 11x11' yard versus a 12x12' yard, things like that.

You and are are just going to have to agree to disagree on this one.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

> groups who could get the best home possible, but reject them for some sort of silly reason.


I am _agreeing_ with you - what I said is, it's an oxymoron because you are saying "they could get the best home but reject them"; which means they are rejecting "the best home possible", so they _aren't_ getting "the best home possible". 

That's rescues with issues - as others said, steer clear, and find good rescues instead. Because by and large the rescues out there are good ones. Yet bad ones are held up as examples of "how rescues are".

I personally know no rescues who refuse good placements over "silly" things. So they aren't the majority, at least here in our state.


----------



## CorShepherd (Jun 20, 2012)

Yea, I'm in the process of looking for a GSD, and I really don't get the places that require a fenced in yard. Making any requirement "mandatory" seems silly IMO. It should all be on a case-by-case evaluation. I understand some places might not have time for that, but a "no exceptions" rule seems pretty extreme; particularly if the dog is reasonably docile. 

To me, when I see a fenced in yard, I see people tossing the dog out in the yard in all kinds of weather conditions for hours on end with no human contact, barking their brains out at anything going by.

How is that better than any yard where the owner is always with the dog? Especially if they have other dogs, or have a history of other dogs with no problems.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I suggest volunteering for a rescue instead of complaining: a little bit of volunteering would help understand "silly" requirements and all the other "silly" stuff. 

You can go to Animal Control instead of rescue, they usually have zero requirements. Simple.


----------



## CorShepherd (Jun 20, 2012)

RebelGSD said:


> I suggest volunteering for a rescue instead of complaining: a little bit of volunteering would help understand "silly" requirements and all the other "silly" stuff.
> 
> You can go to Animal Control instead of rescue, they usually have zero requirements. Simple.


Actually, I do volunteer for a rescue (though it's more computer stuff), and it's where I got my GSD that I have now; despite living in an apartment.

I was just more kind of venting. I'm sure they have their reasons, but total dismissal based on fencing is frustrating. Going to keep searching high and low though... the right dog will find us eventually.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Well thank you for bashing rescues after adopting a dog into an apartment. Wouldn't it be easier to adopt from the same rescue rather than the global bashing and complaining? Because it is obviously possible, since you have done it. I guess complaining feels better for the soul. Trashing rescues feels good, I guess...


----------



## CorShepherd (Jun 20, 2012)

RebelGSD said:


> Well thank you for bashing rescues after adopting a dog into an apartment. Wouldn't it be easier to adopt from the same rescue rather than the global bashing and complaining? Because it is obviously possible, since you have done it. I guess complaining feels better for the soul. Trashing rescues feels good, I guess...


Hey, I'm trying to be friendly here. This thread is about fencing policies, and I am simply stating my disagreement with them (along with my reasoning). I never said anything about rescues, or rescues that implement them.

And I will adopt from the same rescue if a dog comes in that is a good match for us; but it may not always work out that nice, so I am looking everywhere.

Edit: I would like to hear your views or experiences on why you think requiring fencing is a good policy, and I look forward to a civil discussion.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

One of my docile fosters is dead because I let him go to a home with no fencing and because I trusted the people who adopted him. You can feel free to call me silly and bash our policies. The safety of our dogs comes before opinions of strangers who do not foster and do not carry this kind of responsibility. 

This topic has been discussed ad nauseam on this board and every couple of weeks somebody comes here to vent at rescues. You can use the search option to find the arguments, there is no point repeating them.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

*scratches head* My OP was about 6 ft fencing, not fencing in general. However, I will say that having a fence doesn't guarantee that a foster dog won't be killed. Things do happen .. gates get left opened (not necessarily by the adopters either), leashes get slipped, dog suddenly door darts, etc. Life sometimes ... happens.  

Don't take comments too personally. I doubt they are talking about YOUR rescue. Not all are created equal, nor can they all be painted with the same rainbow brush ... or a black one. It's a very individual thing.


----------

